# Olympus headboat 10/20/07



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

went on the Olympus headboat at PLO today to fish 4 blues and stripers. for 8 hrs the action was slow considering it was a nice day.caught only 10 fish
resulting in 6 throwbacks.
4 blues-12-22inches
4 stripers- 15-17 inches
2 seabass- 10-11 inches


----------

